# Is wax dead?



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

As the title really.

With all the new easier to use coatings available and proper ceramics, do you think Wax has had it's day?


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

No, I don't think so. There is something quite nice about going through the prep and then finishing off with a wax.

I'm tempted to skip the ceramic option on my new car and go back to wax...maybe 

The ceramic market must surely have killed off some of the bigger wax players like swissvax and zymol though?


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

I just feel, once the Ceramic is locked in, there really isn't any need for wax.

You can add a wax layer on top if you really feel like spending the day on the vehicle


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

cant see me buying anymore ...yeah its nice to use in the better weather but the spray sealants beat it for me


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

For me it has been more recently as sealants have become so easy and quick to use. That said, if I had more time I would like to do more waxing.


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

So for me, time is money. IF a wax is asked for I will use it. 
If not, there are so many spray sealant's that will hold out longer than most waxes. I do like Bilt Hamber's double speed wax, if I do wax.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

When you can throw a layer of turtlewax ceramic sealant on a large car in 10 minutes I'd say wax is definitely dead for me.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

For the last 2 years I've had a ceramic on my car and it has been great and a real time-saver and super easy to maintain. Vehicle still looks fantastic and is well protected.

However, I got into detailing as a hobby/passion and the ceramic has taken some of the fun away. I'm tempted to have a summer of waxing - really enjoyable way to spend a warm, light evening - and then get it ceramic coated before winter :buffer:


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Personally for me, yes. I prefer spray sealants now.

They’re easier to use and the durability isn’t affected much.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I still love waxing, even on the car aswell:lol:


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

Something deeply satisfying about waxing a car. Nice job in the summer with a can of cider!


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

I think a lot of people find it therapeutic. That and I think there's a placebo effect when spending the time to wax a car, that makes it look nicer than it actually is


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

No it's not dead but the paste wax is now used much less.
I almost regret getting Gtechniq Black Serum and Exo professionally applied to my Focus. It's just too bloody good and easy to live with and no polishing or waxing required. Luckily I have 2 other cars that I can enjoy detailing fully and applying some wax to. I think wax will remain a love for many detailers as there is a lot of pleasure in application and the gloss is different to anything else - kind of a warmer effect to the finish (sorry, it's hard to explain). It's the people who dont care as much that will use the long term ceramics.
The spray waxes/ceramics/drying aids etal are now definitely reducing paste wax use. I think in future I am more likely to use these through the winter as you can apply every wash. In the winter when the cars are really mucky I will use chemicals and methods that will strip at least some of the wax so theres not much point using it. Better to apply the cheap easy spray waxes such as TW Dry and Shine every wash IMO.
Looking forward to the spring when I can apply some HD wax, BH double speed or Fusso that I have waiting.


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

I like waxing 
But usually don’t wait long enough for it to haze or dry
Impatient detailer


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I hear a lot of people say they enjoy the process of waxing but it was never something I particularly enjoyed apart from the end results so have very easily converted to spray products over the last ten years or so. I did put down a coat of Fusso a couple of weeks ago for winter and forgot how long waxing takes!


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

For me, no,it's the culmination of a full days labour and a fitting end to it all,standing back and admiring the complete and total effort you've put in,buffing off a layer or possibly two of wax is utterly brilliant.

Ceramics are probably great but once there applied wheres the joy in detailing? maybe i'm missing the point that a ceramic makes looking after the car that much easier but where's the enjoyment in that.

As long as wax exists i'll be applying summer and winter wax twice a year until i can do it no more!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

No its not - waxing still has a place


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Not dead but not something I participate in any more. The spray sealants like Wowo's or the light ceramics like tac systems are where it's at for me now. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I enjoy waxing so won't be trying any selents.


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

I think some waxes need to be easier to use. Some are a right pain in the backside to get off. I agree, you can get a deeper lustre with wax opposed to a spray sealant, but when its a bright day and a white car, I go blind ahaha


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

You cant beat applying a good coat of Meguiars Mirror Glaze 16, or if your really up for it Mirror Glaze 8, that will keep you sweating polishing it off but oh boy it lasts months even in the winter. 



Wax on, wax off is so satisfying.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

I prefer waxing.....the car that is. I prefer the finish a wax gives over a ceramic coating also. I appreciate what ceramic coatings arez but they to have some drawbacks. Get a decent wax on well prepped paint and the wax on wax off is a cinch.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Time scales make a massive difference to being able to use wax or sealant, I haven't got the time any more to spend a full day (and maybe an extra half) cleaning the car so a sealant is a God send.


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

no I still like waxing


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Wax’s are my go to LSP and waxing cars is what got me into detailing in the first place.SJ.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

It won't ever be dead, but as time passes it's obvious that it will become niche.

I wouldn't solely focus on SiO2 but chemists and scientists are constantly producing new chemicals and compounds that have new effects or produce the same effects as earlier products cheaper and with an easier method of application. Applying natural or man made wax and oils to paintwork, waiting for a reaction with the atmosphere, then removing the top layer of it and buffing what remains is quite time consuming, and it's the time it takes that will probably drive change.

Change takes time though, and the knowledge of peers (and / or their stubbornness to change) is another effect. How many learn how to maintain their car through their parents, seeing how they do it and participating in the process, probably most people so until enough peers change their habits wax will still be mainstream (to most the thought of having a shiny car = wax). How many here still have parents nursing along a precious tin of decades old Turtle Wax, and it's all they ever buy  

At work I still hear distant office conversations about how Demon Shine etc. are amazing, someones bought a bottle in Asda and acts like it's a miracle compared to wax, so imagine how Hydro2 and Wet Coat would blow their minds.

I haven't waxed for ages, but I do miss the concept of a glaze, having something quick and dirty to fill swirls and then wax over. However, I've finally bought some CarPro Essence as I wanted to see what's its filling properties were like and I'm a very happy bunny, so I've now got three steps to applying something very quickly on a driveway that will outlast wax for me by a big margin (Essence -> a light SiO2 coating like Cquartz Lite / Can Coat -> a topper like Reload / Remax).


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Dead ? Alive and kicking !


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I am undecided. In the winter I am reaching for spray sealant as it is too damn cold and wet and I just want something quick.

In the summer, I enjoy spending my time detailing my car out in the sun (not recommenced for most products), shorts, t-shirt, just dodging away. Some like to lay in the sun, I like to be active.

When I have the time and weather - wax
When I don't have the time or weather - spray sealant.


----------



## ifadey (Nov 14, 2018)

I still love using paste wax.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I would spend half a day waxing.. Bliss.....but Now with a growing young family i find myself using spray sealants etc more often 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Did a Ceramic coat today. So much easier than waxing. Especially in the lower temps! Can do two panels, come back and wipe off. Can't do that with wax as quickly lol.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Sacre Bleu - I've yet to see a 'coating' replicate the finish of a high carnauba content wax. 
Old skool every time.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

suds said:


> Sacre Bleu - I've yet to see a 'coating' replicate the finish of a high carnauba content wax.
> Old skool every time.


100% agree!!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

suds said:


> Sacre Bleu - I've yet to see a 'coating' replicate the finish of a high carnauba content wax.
> Old skool every time.


That's for sure:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

All the paste products that I like these days are sealants and are aiming for that coating effect. I can see why people like old school waxing, the finishing touch but I'm all about the performance of the product on the paint. I've always preferred sealants I think.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

roscopervis said:


> All the paste products that I like these days are sealants and are aiming for that coating effect. I can see why people like old school waxing, the finishing touch but I'm all about the performance of the product on the paint. I've always preferred sealants I think.


I used to run a big van to Lisbon every week before I retired, it was white and in the summer the bugs across France/Spain and Portugal are HUUUUGE, they splat a couple of inches across then the sun dries them on so when returning every weekend I had a hell of a job trying to get them off, a friend who builds fibreglass products gave me a tin of Mirror Glaze No 8, mold release wax, oh boy was it a pain to get off but using a rotary and a wool pad it was okay, the bugs nor anything else couldn't stick to that van, a quick power wash when I was back and they just ran off, I have used it ever since, the finish is clearly mirror like, I also use Mirror Glaze No 16, that's a soft paste wax and is easier to remove but still leaves a beautiful mirror shine and good protection.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

silver_v said:


> As the title really.
> 
> With all the new easier to use coatings available and proper ceramics, do you think Wax has had it's day?


With pro detailers looking for longer lasting products ceramics are obviously the way to go. 
For us the procedure can be almost as important as the final result.
Waxing can be therapeutic and have differing finishes so you aren't stuck to one overall "look".

Waxing is far from dead but there are genuinely good alternatives now so imo there's more market spread.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Wilco said:


> With pro detailers looking for longer lasting products ceramics are obviously the way to go.
> For us the procedure can be almost as important as the final result.
> Waxing can be therapeutic and have differing finishes so you aren't stuck to one overall "look".
> 
> Waxing is far from dead but there are genuinely good alternatives now so imo there's more market spread.


Really agree with this, I find a paste wax very calming to use, also much easier to stay out of trouble...


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Personally wouldn't buy wax again - added paint hardness, longevity and ease of application of sealants and ceramics outweigh the 'look' of a wax (which by the way I think is in the mind)


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

You can’t beat spending an afternoon working on a car and topping it with a wax. Roll it out the garage, crack open a beer and inspect your work. I’ll be waxing as long as I’m capable however I do like the idea of a ceramic on the daily driver.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I still like using a sealant + wax topper, not sure why maybe its because how iv'e learnt. Also the idea of a 'coating' creating a rock hard shell sounds like it would be a ball ache to correct in the future should i get a scratch. Also i feel some coatings give a sort of plastic look on some paints. But it seems to be where the industry is going. it is annoying seeing everything with the word 'ceramic' before it. We will all be brushing our teeth with 'ceramic infused toothpaste' before you know it!


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

I have been a wax user for many years and enjoyed using wax and the finish it provides. However, the older I get the harder it becomes to wax and I must admit that more and more I find myself looking for a slightly easier option of protecting the car and getting a brilliant long lasting finish. I haven't gone over to the dark side just yet but I fear it will be soon and then I can see there will be no going back. Especiallylooking forward to seeing Gtechniq's new hose on product next month.


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Eturty said:


> I still like using a sealant + wax topper, not sure why maybe its because how iv'e learnt. Also the idea of a 'coating' creating a rock hard shell sounds like it would be a ball ache to correct in the future should i get a scratch. Also i feel some coatings give a sort of plastic look on some paints. But it seems to be where the industry is going. it is annoying seeing everything with the word 'ceramic' before it. We will all be brushing our teeth with 'ceramic infused toothpaste' before you know it!


It's actually not too bad to remove coatings. Simply machine polish off.

Yea not all are proper ceramic but they do have si02 so use the ceramic name.


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

Prefer spray sealants mainly due to the time saving on applying and buffing


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Is it the buffing stage for the wax thats the problem for you guys ? 

Or are you all talking about WOWA sealants? Because I've used some of these Si02 spray products, and they haze and require a 'bit' of elbow grease to remove - granted it's not Turtle Wax Hard Shell paste effort, but you definitely don't miss a step out. 

Also, is it arguable that coverage is better with a paste wax as you can see where you going with it?

Wax is a ballache on the trim though!


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

It's the whole time scale for me, I can apply 2 coats of the turtle wax sealand in the time it takes to wax the major panels and wait for hazing.


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Mac- said:


> It's the whole time scale for me, I can apply 2 coats of the turtle wax sealand in the time it takes to wax the major panels and wait for hazing.


This.

Time scale for wax.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

ian180p said:


> I'm with you on this. I just use the hydrophobic spray coatings in the winter.


Same here Ian, Sonax NPT for winter, wax in summer, topped with Carlack detailer.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

For a day-to-day car WAX make no sense anymore.
To hard to apply and does not last that much.

For a show car most waxes have a better shine than any ceramic or sealant.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

There is a certain enjoyment to waxing on a nice, relaxed summer day. I'll usually wax our coated cars w a coating-friendly wax once or twice a season just for the pleasure of doing it.

The fact that it adds a subtle 'relaxed high gloss' to the paint dont hurt either.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

cangri said:


> For a day-to-day car WAX make no sense anymore.
> To hard to apply and does not last that much.
> 
> For a show car most waxes have a better shine than any ceramic or sealant.


I think you are wrong with your first statement. Wax is easy to apply and can last 4-6 months. So only needs doing twice a year.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

GSVHammer said:


> I think you are wrong with your first statement. Wax is easy to apply and can last 4-6 months. So only needs doing twice a year.


I have personally found the more durable waxes (BH Double Speed being one I've used a lot) are a nightmare to remove unless you apply precisely the right amount, in precisely the right temperature and with the precisely right dwell time. As mentioned by someone previously, as with polish wax is often a pain to remove from trim. Even with perfect conditions a spray on sealant will be twice as easy to use.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> I have personally found the more durable waxes (BH Double Speed being one I've used a lot) are a nightmare to remove unless you apply precisely the right amount, in precisely the right temperature and with the precisely right dwell time. As mentioned by someone previously, as with polish wax is often a pain to remove from trim. Even with perfect conditions a spray on sealant will be twice as easy to use.


I agree a spray sealant will be easier to use but not all waxes are hard to apply and remove. A lot of the more durable hard waxes are more sealant than wax. Ease of use for winter spray sealant, summertime is wax time for me.
I've just purchased some Turtle Wax Hybrid Spray Wax and a tin of In2detaling Crystal Ceramic Wax to try.


----------

